# P51 Daisy panit job.....



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Well the Daisy is finished now. I have painted the fork and arm brace a matt grey colour, which is to replace the shiny "easily scratched" nickel plating which was on it earlier. All that it needs now are some good tubes, and then it is finished !!

I was thinking about maybe doing a camo grip for it though I think it may be going a little too far for a slingshot, It may be something I can do on another one instead. The p51 is not that bad a sling if you like tinkering around with things, as there is alot you can improve and/or modify on it.

Please give me some fedback,it would be most appreciated. 
I have just bought another p51 (they were on sale







) so If this was a sucess, then I may start thinking of other things I can do to them to make them a little more unique, such as flat bands , grip modification etc.

There is a pic attched below, took it with my old low res digital camera, so sorry if they are a little...erm, messed up.....haha

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like it a lot!

Sigh... If only . . .


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I like it a lot!
> 
> Sigh... If only . . .


hehe, cheers Hrawk.

BTW sorry for the spelling mistake in my title, it is supposed to be PAINT job, not Panit job.....I couldn't find a way to edit it so I am not now panicking more than ever before (just kidding)









AJ


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

looks good just as it is.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have another P51 on the way (that I got cheap) that I will modify. I don't know just how yet. I will probably turn the fork tips forward and lower them a bit, then change the wrist brace angle and replace the arm rest to a more comfortable one. I still have two P51's modified with horizontal slotted tips welded on that I plan on modifying farther. Gary miller has one that I modified like with the slots. There are also 2 more out there with slotted tips, that I can’t remember who I traded them to. After being modified for flats they are a top notch shooter. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Tex,

Those slotted tips sure look great !!

I think I will modify the second p51 (which I am not going to paint) by making it suitable for flat bands also, but on an easier scale of the great work which you have been able to do on yours. Maybe by just bending the forks forward for starters.

Out of curiosity, has anyone on the forum modified the grip on a commercial slingshot (such as Barnett,Saunders,Marksman,Daisy slingshots) ?? It would be interesting if someone was able to create a nice,laminated wooden pistol grip for one of them.

That could be a future project...

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sell grips that fit over the handles on a Saunders Hawk or Trumark S9. With some modification to the handle they will also work on a Saunders Falcon II. I have one rigged like that. It also has a modified wrist brace. -- Tex-Shooter
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/124-modified-saunders-falcon-ii/


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have another P51 on the way (that I got cheap) that I will modify. I don't know just how yet. I will probably turn the fork tips forward and lower them a bit, then change the wrist brace angle and replace the arm rest to a more comfortable one. I still have two P51's modified with horizontal slotted tips welded on that I plan on modifying farther. Gary miller has one that I modified like with the slots. There are also 2 more out there with slotted tips, that I can't remember who I traded them to. After being modified for flats they are a top notch shooter. -- Tex-Shooter


I got to try that with mine!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Warning, don't cold form a Daisy P51

I got the Daisy P51 in the mail today and went straight to the shop with it. I wanted to try to cold twist the tips to see if the chrome would flake. I did not see any chrome flaking, the rod twisted right off at about 90 degrees of twist. That jogged my memory a bit back to when I had slotted tips welded on 6 Daisy P51's. The welder had told me that he had to Heliarc the SAE 1016 tips on and that the slingshot steel did not act like any other that he had welded. I have cold twisted several Marksman 3061's with no problem. After I broke the tip off, I made a new one with a stick of stainless that I had. I don't know the stainless destination, but it was very hard to bend even when heated. I don't think the new extension will be bending even with heavy bands. I got a little extra extension with it also. In conclusion, the Daisy P51 is not an easy slingshot to modify! - Tex-Shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool Modifications Bud! I have one of your P-51 single slot modifications and it works great! Flatband


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Has anyone had any probs with the flexi , plastic arm brace on the p51 ??

I have not found it too efficint, and it has been close to breakig under the strian of the bands.......so I have made my own more comfortable and strdy wrist brace out of some stronger material.

Will post a pic soon.

AJ


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks great! All you need is a way to put flatbands


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Looks great! All you need is a way to put flatbands


Cheers mate,

Well I have strongly considered using flat bands, though there simply aren't any in New Zealand gun stores,sport stores which are the only shops here that do supply slingshot rubber. 
There is also a rubber store, though they only have very good quality tubes as oppose to flat bands which I am after.

Does anyone know where I could get some flat "rubber" maybe , which is as close to flat bands which I can get , as there are no specially made slingshot flat bands for sale here like thera gold etc.

AJ


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The way the Daisy arm rest is made, it swivels to lay flat on your arm. You can make a longer leather one, but you probability will need to adjust the angle of the support rods so that it will lay flat on your arm. Something else that you can do is put a baby stocking (folded) over it to make it more comfortable. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The way the Daisy arm rest is made, it swivels to lay flat on your arm. You can make a longer leather one, but you probability will need to adjust the angle of the support rods so that it will lay flat on your arm. Something else that you can do is put a baby stocking (folded) over it to make it more comfortable. -- Tex-Shooter


Cheers Tex,

What happened was that the wrist brace snapped under the pressure of new "heavy pull" tubes which I have just bought form the local rubber shop. SOoooo, I made it a new wrist brace made from strong millitary canvas as well as pieces of other fabric and pleanty of duct tape.....then I finished it off by making it a stocking (due to not having any baby stockings around) and placed it on the custom made wrist brace I made it.

Now the wrist brace is much more sturdy, it fits my big wrist and the stocking makes it much more comfortable to hold when you pull the bands.

The p51 is fully modded now, though I am still after flat bands, I will keep an eye out.

Regards
AJ


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

I think , my arm brace is a little more elevated (curved) compared to yours Tex, though it is comfortable and strong which is what matters. I might try a different design of brace on my other p51 such as the "flat" brace in your last pic.

Cheers
AJ


----------

